# Sticky  Attention Young Archers



## tylerolsen12

i am just wondering but was there some issues with this or something


----------



## Huntin4Elk

archerykid12 said:


> i am just wondering but was there some issues with this or something


I hope not. We just want you all to know that the mods are here to help you if there is an issue.


----------



## tylerolsen12

o ok i was just wonderin if smething happened


----------



## tylerolsen12

also i think there should be more mods in the young archers forum and maybe get a youth mod in here that would be better with the kids just a suggestion though


----------



## Bowhunter500

archerykid12 said:


> also i think there should be more mods in the young archers forum and maybe get a youth mod in here that would be better with the kids just a suggestion though


HInt hint.. i think archerykid wants to be a mod! haha jm...

But i can understand the situation and i thank you mods for bein here for us! ill let you know if anything happens to me!!


----------



## tylerolsen12

no i wouldnt turn down a mod posistion but i was just suggesting


----------



## Bowhunter500

archerykid12 said:


> no i wouldnt turn down a mod posistion but i was just suggesting


Haha i know man! I wouldnt turn it down either.. especially on this awesome website!


----------



## **Frost Bite**

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha i know man! I wouldnt turn it down either.. especially on this awesome website!


Even though it would be very hard for people to get mod positions that are under 18 or close to it!!! :shade::shade::shade: Would be cool to be a mod though!  


Will do H4E!!!!


----------



## CA_Rcher12

roger that.:shade:


----------



## bearr

kk


----------



## Selil

Frostbite, and Archerykid12,

There has been one youth moderator (15 years old) in the past. She worked really hard to be a good moderator and did quite well. She was respected by the youth group, and by the adults for her contributions. Unfortunately between school, competition archery, being a teenager, and "boys" I think her time was pretty well used up. I don't talk for the administration of AT but I'm pretty sure they'd rather have y'all enjoy and have fun instead of having to deal with taking the garbage out daily. Take it for what it's worth but how many adults are going to tell you to have fun versus do chores?


----------



## Bowhunter500

That is a very good point! With school football comin up.. along with the gf and whatnot.. it would be very hard to maintain a mod position! But that is a very good point! Thanx!


----------



## tylerolsen12

good point i didnt no that


----------



## IGluIt4U

Selil said:


> Frostbite, and Archerykid12,
> 
> There has been one youth moderator (15 years old) in the past. She worked really hard to be a good moderator and did quite well. She was respected by the youth group, and by the adults for her contributions. Unfortunately between school, competition archery, being a teenager, and "boys" I think her time was pretty well used up. I don't talk for the administration of AT but I'm pretty sure they'd rather have y'all enjoy and have fun instead of having to deal with taking the garbage out daily. Take it for what it's worth but how many adults are going to tell you to have fun versus do chores?


Selil.. be honest.. it was the boys that did her in.... :chortle: :wink: 

Yes, she did an awesome job while in service, we're sorry to see her go, but.. we also understand the urgings of a teen... :wink:

As H4E said, the mods, any of us, will help you if you have a problem, are concerned, or just have a question. Feel free to contact any of us... :wink:


----------



## Redhead Hunter

Thankyou for the protection.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Redhead Hunter said:


> Thankyou for the protection.


You're welcome. :thumb:

A note to all youth members.... Please protect yourselves as best you can. Don't send your personal information to anyone that you don't know, in person, face to face. You should not send it thru emails, pm's, pagers, whatever, to anyone, including me. I will never ask you for your name or address, or other personal information. I'll only ask for the phone of a parent or guardian, should that need arise, such as the recent giveaway and contest winners. In those cases I will speak with the parent and make sure they are comfortable with releasing that information to me, and the shipper. We ask that all respect that rule. It's actually the law.

If a youth is going to send something to another youth member, get a phone call going between the two of you and exchange information that way. Just be wary.. the internet can hide one's identity, so be suspicious, and don't take any risks. Not everyone out there is an honest, trustworthy person. :wink:


----------



## Harmony

thanks AT mods and admin :wink:


----------



## b18intega

i would be a mod, i have no life so im on at all the time :wink:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

is recordkeeper a mod? he is a great guy and an even better shooter:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> is recordkeeper a mod? he is a great guy and an even better shooter:wink:


i think rk is a mod and administrator from my talking to him he is a great guy


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

archerykid12 said:


> i think rk is a mod and administrator from my talking to him he is a great guy


yes he great. he also shot a 300 with recurve


----------



## arrow2008

Redhead Hunter said:


> Thankyou for the protection.


i agree with you


----------



## anosh

I agree with you.


----------



## steve.gonzalez

I agree with you. Thanks!


----------



## Purity02

thanks


----------



## Vovchok

very good forum. Thanks for the safety


----------



## noinoi

what is the age group for this thread? I am 16


----------

